# OpenJPA Einführung



## Smily0412 (6. März 2008)

Hoi,
ich würde mich gerne mal ein wenig näher mit OpenJPA befassen.
Kennt jemand ein paar gute Webseiten als Anlaufpunkt zum Einsteigen in das Thema?

thx,
Smily0412


----------



## Oliver Gierke (6. März 2008)

Google ist dein Freund, die Homepage von Open JPA auch. Wenn du konkrete Fragen hast, stell sie gern - wir sind hier allerdings nicht die Auskunft 

REINHAUN!


----------



## Smily0412 (6. März 2008)

Hoi,
Mein problem ist folgendes: Google bringt nichts brauchbares und über die HP finde ich nur Seitenlange texte in Fachenglisch verfasst.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur einen kurzen "Crashkurs" in das Thema haben, sowas finde ich aber nicht.
Ich habe leider einfach keine Zeit, mir Riesige Dokumente durchzulesen


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. März 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://javasymposium.techtarget.com/resources/Presentations/Europe 06/MKeithJP.pdf

Gruß Tom


----------



## J-Master (9. März 2008)

Ein nette 2-teilige Einführung kannst du auch bei JavaWorld.com finden:

OpenJPA JavaWorld Teil 1
OpenJPA JavaWorld Teil 2

Die Code-Beispiele sind auch sehr lehrreich ...

Have Phun !


----------

